# Taste von der Konsole einlesen



## MINdMAN (9. Juni 2005)

Ich möchte eine Taste (z.B. eine der Pfeiltasten) direkt aus der Konsole einlesen, ohne das man "Return" drücken muss, gibt es da eine möglichkeit das zu Realisieren?


----------



## illaX (10. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe dies mit dem KeyListener umgesetzt und der Methode getKeyCode().
Ich weiss das 10 ENTER ist und 27 ESC.

Kannst dir ja mit System.out.println(getKeyCode()) alle tasten ausgeben lassen.


----------



## illaX (10. Juni 2005)

Achso du willst aus der Console auslesen, sry das habe ich ueberlesen. Also das weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Schau dir mal JCurses an, damit geht sowas:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/javacurses/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Lautsprecher (13. September 2005)

Hi illaX,
weißt du vielleicht auch wie ich den KeyCode von der Tabulator-Taste rausbekomme oder kennst du ihn auswendig?
Grüße


----------



## eagle (13. September 2005)

KeyEvent.VK_TAB;

die wichtigstens KeyCodes sind in Java in der Klasse KeyEvent hinterlegt


----------

